# I want the transient/pressure in your chest feel



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Looking to fill my ~2100 cu ft space(rectangle).
I want it to somewhat pressurize the room, enough that I feel the bass.

I have two options, which route should I go and with what subs?

1. Buy one large sub now, for $1K or less delivered.
-or-
2. Buy one of two subs now, for ~$600 or less and a second of the same in a couple months.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

By all accounts, the HSU VTF-15H ($1,018 incl. shipping) is the single sub that will most likely deliver what you need at your price point.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The SVS PB12 is another great option. Very solid output at a very good price point.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

2009 SVS PB12-Plus....$775 shipped.

Should I get it?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thats a monster of a sub and a great deal!


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

I have contacted him and we are in the process of getting it done. It is in Rosenut finish as well!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sweet! you wont be disappointed. Just hope it is in perfect working condition.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

If I sent you the link would you check it out for me?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks good, Seems like he took care of it.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Is the downfiring PB12-Plus the equivalent of the new version of the PB12-NSD?


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

Completely off subject but hey eagles glad to see I'm not the only one in the tristate area on here. Being an eagles fan helps too.


----------

